# What is the Purpose of Fake Job Postings?



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

OrchidSugar said:


> Oh that’s interesting. I thought the boomers were holding on for dear life.


In Quebec there is a big employee shortage because of all the baby boomers retiring. So there's a debate on immigration, some political party want to welcome more immigrant to fill vacant job posting and some others are concerned that we shouldn't accept too many immigrant because there will be too many and we won't be able to teach them French properly and it could affect our culture if too many people speak only English or their native language and don't adapt.

It's kind of a big debate about culture vs economy.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

LeafStew said:


> In Quebec there is a big employee shortage because of all the baby boomers retiring. So there's a debate on immigration, some political party want to welcome more immigrant to fill vacant job posting and some others are concerned that we shouldn't accept too many immigrant because there will be too many and we won't be able to teach them French properly and it could affect our culture if too many people speak only English or their native language and don't adapt.
> 
> It's kind of a big debate about culture vs economy.


Oh now that is interesting. I highly doubt that's the case here in the states, as the primary immigrant population we discuss is Mexican immigrants, who don't typically go into highly specialized white collar jobs like the ones previously occupied by many boomers who can't be replaced.

But you do give me ideas. Maybe I need to widen my search. I speak enough French to assimilate well. 😇
But then again... Canadian politics have been a bit of a circus now too. No longer is it the safe haven we Americans dream of fleeing to lol.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

maxlakonsky14 said:


> 100% the purpose of a fake job posting is to bait job seekers. They want to get our personal information or to get you to apply for a job that doesn't exist. The scammer then uses the personal information to commit identity theft or tries to sell you a product or service. Once I downloaded a book about finance and it started..


100% sounds like a lot...Hopefully not!!


----------

